# Best windscreen wash



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Im looking for a good windscreen wash, something that doesn't smear and gets rid of grime. I used Barkeepers friend to clean the windscreen which got rid of all the smears but as soon as i used the washers it smeared again! Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sonax :thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

What Barkeeper's friend product did you use? Was it the "cleaner & polish" powder?

Might I ask how you used it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how old are the wipers? may just need a clean, doubt the screenwash is at fault..


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I found my screen used to smear quite badly when I started using Autoglym screen wash, even with new wiper blades.

Since then I have been using Sonax Clear View during Spring to Autumn and Sonax NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze Concentrate in Winter.

I have found both to be excellent, cleaning the screen very quickly without any smears at all. The Clear View also has amazing dilution ratios so quite cheap!


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Eliasasas said:


> What Barkeeper's friend product did you use? Was it the "cleaner & polish" powder?
> 
> Might I ask how you used it?


Bar Keepers stain remover and multi surface cleaner £1.99 from the Range. A small amount on a damp micro fibre cloth, making sure you rinse with plenty of water.


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> how old are the wipers? may just need a clean, doubt the screenwash is at fault..


New wipers and I gave them a clean.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used this stuff [URL="http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prestone-Screen-Wash-Ready-To-Use-Added-De-Icer-Rain-Guard-Cleans-Dirt-1-x-4L-/331128417109?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4d18caab55]Prestone[/URL]

Since around September last year, its pretty good stuff cleaning wise ad got it for about a fiver since it was on offer at Tesco.

Never had any issues with it, its never froze but to be fair its never gotten that cold even up here in Aberdeen.

Recently picked up 5 litre of halfords concentrate scented stuff (berry), its had pretty good reviews on here, the smell is good and I use a lot of Screen Wash so works out nicely, can deal with most of the car being dirty just not the windscreen.

Before I switch over am going to run down what is in it and wash the bottle out with and sterilise it with a couple steradent tablets as its got black gunk in it that I spotted while doing an oil change.


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

After using BMW screen wash which was good I tried Car Chem on a 2 for 1 deal best I have ever used give it a try highly recommended


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

comma xtream for me,


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sonax for me too, amazing stuff and value for money with the dilution rate.


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of people say Sonax. But I want to check that the formula won't kill the G1 on the windscreen and the other products on the car with it's cleaners?


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

I use the stuff you get from Lidl!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

VAG screenwash is great, not the cheapest but great.


----------

